# 75B/P-01 Trigger



## Werps (Apr 1, 2007)

I've only been able to hold the 75B and P-01. No rentals in my area to shoot. Both feel perfect and I'm very interested in purchasing--even w/out shooting. 

I'm hearing pro and con about the 75B DA/SA trigger. Can anyone compare the SA mode w/ Beretta 92FS or M&P 9?

Is there a substantial difference in the 75B SA model vs. the 75B in SA mode?

Is the P-01 trigger better than the 75B? According to CZ's web site, enhancements were made in the P-01.

Ideally I'd get the 75B SS--I really like the feel, look, and reputation for quality. I don't carry but will still consider the P-01 since it just feels great in my hand. I'm not averse to getting work done on the trigger by a smith (don't trust myself to do it), but prefer my toys to remain stock.

Appreciate your thoughts. --Werps


----------

